# POSSIBLE HEDGIES! Cuties!



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

So, here are a couple of pics of my possible soon-to-be babies 

They are both pinto females. Anyone have any idea as to what they're colors are? Thanks!

*Female #1*
















*Female #2*


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute 

Color is impossible to determine until 9 weeks, when their adult color comes in.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Both are cute little pintos my favorite :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Your going to have a hard time picking from those two cuties, they are both beautiful babies


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Female 2's pinto spot looks to be very small and may disappear completely by the time she is ready to leave mom. At their age, small pinto spots can disappear. My Lucy's whole back half was white at 3 weeks but by the time she was 8 weeks old, she only had a dime sized spot on each side.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lucky you! How exciting!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh Geez, how cute!!
You have me wanting another and I just got my baby less than 2 weeks ago!!! lol
Congrats on your soon-to-be baby!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks you everyone!
I can't really decide between both of them, so I've decided to just purchase both. I'll win either way by doing that :mrgreen:


----------



## pixiedust (Nov 24, 2009)

They are keepers Emily! When my husband and I went to see Cathy I held both of those girls. It was ahard choice to get Rocky vs one of them. But He just stole our hearts.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

hahaha, emily, choosing both is something I would do. I ended up with two puppies once for that same reason. (I don't recommend it, ha!) I have to wait until I get home to see the pictures, poor me.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

pixiedust said:


> They are keepers Emily! When my husband and I went to see Cathy I held both of those girls. It was ahard choice to get Rocky vs one of them. But He just stole our hearts.


*Awh, you've held them?
I'm now only going to get the first one. I decided that since I'm going to a new hedgie owner I should start out with one, then add a new addition if I'm comfortable with it.
How was the first one when you held her? How did she act?*


----------

